# Music Files: All artists are unknown?



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been kind of a ROM flashaholic lately, but I recently started noticing on my last couple of ROMs (Liquid, CM7, OMFGB) that all of my music is showing up as unknown artist no matter what player I use. It's copied into the Music folder on the SD card the same way it's always been, grouped in folders by artist. I've never had the problem until recently.

I did try deleting everything in the Music folder and recopying everything, but that didn't help. Has anyone else had this issue and any ideas on how to solve it? I'll try a card format if I have to, but I'd like that to be a last resort. It's not THAT big of a deal since I mostly use Pandora, but it is sort of irritating.

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

when you hold the track when looking at it in file explorer/root explorer and hit properties does it list the song correctly(title, artist, etc.)?


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> when you hold the track when looking at it in file explorer/root explorer and hit properties does it list the song correctly(title, artist, etc.)?


It does not seem to, just the title and the track numbers. I wonder why Android used to recognize the artists and doesn't anymore, though? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Had a feeling I'll look into a fix for yu.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

There an app in the market called mp3 tag editor and its free. Your phone looks furious tag when it lists the music. Unfortunately, st this point it looks like you might have to ads the artist back in for each doing or album. Sorry.  did I have this music in itunes on your computer before yu moved it over?


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> There an app in the market called mp3 tag editor and its free. Your phone looks furious tag when it lists the music. Unfortunately, st this point it looks like you might have to ads the artist back in for each doing or album. Sorry.  did I have this music in itunes on your computer before yu moved it over?


It's been on my computer for so long I can't even remember, but I think once upon a time it was on iTunes back in like 2003 when I didn't hate Apple  Either way, thanks for the suggestion! That'll work fine - I don't have that much music on the phone anyway, just a few playlists I keep synced for when my data connection is crappy.

Thanks much for your help 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

np happy to help


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

So, odd update in my little saga. Got the app, which is nifty, and started to go through everything to put back the artist labels, but they were already there, at least according to Mp3 Tag Editor. The artist/album sections are already filled correctly for each song. So...I'm baffled. 

I'm considering trying (on my PC) taking each mp3 out of their artist folders and just throwing them all into the Music folder like that and seeing what happens. Otherwise I might just try a reformat-I have everything backed up anyway, so if it doesn't work I guess all I'll lose is a half hour or so of copying time 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

you could try retyping the artist name and resaving it first. couldnt hurt lol


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

I think what you are running into is artist versus album artist. I think that many of the roms use album artist, which is a less commonly used tag... But it is great for dealing with compilation albums. Try copying the artist tags to album artist and see how it goes.

-m

{ droidX «» cm7 nightly «» tapatalk }


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

modisch said:


> I think what you are running into is artist versus album artist. I think that many of the roms use album artist, which is a less commonly used tag... But it is great for dealing with compilation albums. Try copying the artist tags to album artist and see how it goes.
> 
> -m
> 
> { droidX «» cm7 nightly «» tapatalk }


Ha, that worked. Yay! Time to edit. At least there's a solution  Many thanks!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

